# traffic control



## davidgiul (May 9, 2012)

My son, who is a civil engineer in CO sent me this picture of traffic control. I thought you folks in CO and Texas might appreciate its' simplicity. The language of the sign reminded me of RBaccus' disposition. I believe I can see the muzzle of "who would do such a thing"'s Browning 50 caliber machine gun just to remind speeders.
[attachment=5329]
Have to start using my new nom de plume
:davidguil:


----------



## Gene Howe (May 9, 2012)

Love it!
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## txpaulie (May 9, 2012)

I suspect it works, too!:no dice. more please:

p


----------



## BangleGuy (May 9, 2012)

:wasntme:


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2012)

That's funny. I might have to create a system where 99% of the members see the civil rules we have written and the 1% of our blockhead members see this type of rule system. I think they'd respond to it much better. 

:ontopic:

:ornery:


----------



## davidgiul (May 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's funny. I might have to create a system where 99% of the members see the civil rules we have written and the 1% of our blockhead members see this type of rule system. I think they'd respond to it much better.
> 
> :ontopic:
> 
> :ornery:


Tsk Tsk Tsk. I think yur fellow mods are gonna be busting your


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny. I might have to create a system where 99% of the members see the civil rules we have written and the 1% of our blockhead members see this type of rule system. I think they'd respond to it much better.
> ...



I'm probably going to get banned before it's all said and done. 

:sorry2:



:wasntme:


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 9, 2012)

I was a highway/bridge/traffic control designer with TxDOT &, later on, a private firm for 17 years. You don't know how many times I wanted to spec out a sign like that.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> I wish i could figure out the math in Kevins RULES.:wasntme::naughty:



Me too. If you ever do let me know so I can explain it to you.


----------

